# Yaking baits



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Ive got a question about yaking baits out. I have access to my wifes uncles kayak, but have not used it yet to drop baits. Do yall put rod in holder or have someone hold and release line as you yak out the bait or do you carry rod out with you on kayak?

I tend to fish by myself when surf fishing so any pointers on yaking baits by yourself would be appreciated also...thanks


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I take my weights, and baits out separately on the yak usually, and bait them before I place them. Secure the lines on the yak in such a way that'll keep them secured and in easy-to-access order (I usually just wrap the leaders around a bungee cord on the stern on the yak). Bait them after you get out to the drop point. Your rod should be in a holder (on the beach-unless its a smaller rod, and you can take it with you) with the drag set to a "strike" weight. I wouldn't do this right now by yourself, as you'll have a fish on long before you get back to the beach. If someone could standby the rod, you'll surely catch fish, and not lose a rod. Good luck!


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

10-4 thats kinda what i was thinking...one question tho why do you bait them when you get to the drop off spot?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

So your bait will be fresh on the hook. If you bait them before you take them out you can easily lose the bait en route. The jostling of the yak can get you bare hooks.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

10-4 makes sense...sounds like a got to convince someone to get out of bed and give me a hand from now on!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I always rig the baits on the sand and then run the leader, hook, bait and weights in the back on my ocean kayak frenzy, it has a little bungy area that everything fits in. My 12/0 or 9/0 is in free spool with the clicker on so if I am by myself it's no big deal. I personally wouldn't want to bait while I was in the yak, two reasons sometimes it is 1am and the waves are really bad so you are concentrating on not rolling your yak and two it the hook is already in the ray or fish/bait if I do flip it is less likely to go into me and it's a lot safer IMO to paddle and drop then to paddle and then bait up. I guess if the waves are calm and its light out but that is never the case when I get to fish it is almost always decent waves and at night they key is safety and concentration I want to paddle out make the drop and paddle back without having to worry about anything else safety comes first. Zip ties work great to help secure the bait with the hook


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

My advice is more for dropping pompano rigs or smaller bait. If you're going to be yakking out bait for sharks, as mentioned above by aptly named tigershark, you should certainly bait them before you're underway. If you're yakking out in heavy waves, well, I guess you should make that decision for yourself. If the waves are so big that I'll be getting tossed around and can't bait a hook, well, I should've kept my butt on the beach. YRM


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

yeah i will only being going out during daylight on a calm day for now. im gonna wait for the nite yakking until i get a little more experience on one...i dont want to end up as the shark bait!!

Thanks for the advice guys, Ive got an idea on what i need to do


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

good luck some yaks are much better at handling bigger waves than others. I have had my frenzy a long time and can handle surf up to 6 feet anything bigger and I don't go out. It is much easier to go out during the daytime when you can see what you are up against than at night. During the daytime I have spent many hours practicing in big waves and rolling on purpose in the event I get rolled at night which happens more than I want but all that practice has helped prevent serious injury so far. Luckily I have never rolled while deploying the bait out only on the way back but at night when the moon isn't bright a wave can catch you wrong and it really sucks. if you ever do get rolled my advice is DIVE as fast and deep as you can so the yak doesn't hit you in the head. Good luck and safe paddling


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

tigershark said:


> if you ever do get rolled my advice is DIVE as fast and deep as you can so the yak doesn't hit you in the head. Good luck and safe paddling


LOL sounds like a good story to me!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not super experienced, but I've got two rod holders behind my seats. I drop my weights down one and stuff my bait down the other. When I get to my spot I just pull out the weights and drop them, then drop the bait behind the leader. Got in a hurry once and just set my stuff in the well behind my seat. Had to yak that one out twice.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I agree with Tigershark, I bait my hooks on the beach. I use a 12/0 and I put the reel in free spool and the clicker on. The line comes out easy and the clicker will prevent any backlash. So far I have always had one person near the rod in case something happened to it, but I could manage it solo if needed. So far I haven't rolled the yak while taking a bait out, but I'm in the process of setting up a zodiac to take baits out with.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Zodiacs are sweet good luck with yours


----------

